# Algorithms and other useful information



## Drone (Sep 21, 2015)

Bunch of random interesting articles on CRC, hash collisions and birthday paradox.

Programmers/coders/cryptographers might find them useful

CRC explained
CRC
Hash Collision Probabilities
Hash Collision Attack
The Birthday Paradox
Probability & the Birthday Paradox
Understanding the Birthday Paradox


----------



## Drone (Jan 31, 2016)

The Fast Fourier Transform

really good explanation, plus that site has some really interesting guides/tips


----------

